# Izzy again (new camera)



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy likes jumping!








,








,








,








,

Tired, so teddy gets a cuddle!








,








,


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Aah, bless her, she is lovely! I wore my Izzy out playing in the garden this morning, she's sleeping now too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

cara she is taking after duffy he can clear any size gate impossible to keep him in janice x lovely pics


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

romeo said:


> cara she is taking after duffy he can clear any size gate impossible to keep him in janice x lovely pics


Thanks, she just goes under gates as she is so small.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Izzy is so lovely, i love her big fluffy ears when she's jumping


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is just beautiful.like a little fluffy toy!! xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great pics. I think she jumped high enough for those jumps! Lol! Do you take her to agility classes? I adore doing agility with Rufus. We go twice a week at the moment.

Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

awwwwwww she looks like she is just having so much fun bless her!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fabulous pics .. thank you for sharing the beautiful Izzy with us Cara


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the way her face is nice and short all around. Makes her look super-cute


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Love the way her face is nice and short all around. Makes her look super-cute


Hi Tressa, I want to see more pics of her half brother! I trimmed her face this week as she couldn't see through all the fluff! She almost co-operates now and definately stays still if I cut hair near her eyes - clever little things! Still having mat problems, I bought the Les Pouches green and red brushes but still have to cut down the mats a la Kendal. Am using the whole Tropiclean regime and not really finding it brilliant - may try the pethead recommended by JoJo. How are you getting on with Teddy? xx

Hi Karen, there is an agility class but it is a long way from us so we bought some equipment for the garden. I wish there was a class near to us as I am sure she would love it and it would help develop her confidence. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful Izzy as usual she's lovely, and more great pictures Cara, love her champagne ears x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant pictures. I love the height she gets, maybe the ears help with take off


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant pics and what a beautiful dog you have.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Cara - I seem to be having the same matty problem with Teddy. I use the cutting down technique, a la Kendal, a lot of the time as the brushes don't seem to get through them properly. I wonder if this is just an age thing, or are we always going to have this problem? I am going to take some photos of Teddy this week and will be uploading them soon. Like Izzy he is a wee honey when getting brushed and cut and sits nice and still. Unlike her, though, he is not so keen on his face being done and scares me half to death with his wriggling, in case I do him some harm He still looks very like Izzy, but I think he will be quite a bit bigger than her, at 8.8 kg. Photos soon - honest!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH!!! I love the pics! just awesome, I love Izzy's ears just flappin away!! adorable! so what kind of camera did you get it seems fab


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

*So so pretty....*

Oh Izzy you are so so pretty. Look at those big fluffy floppy ears, they are calling out for a nice rub!!! Lovely pictures


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love love love love love!!!! I was just commentin to my hubby last night how I love how Bella's ears look when she jumps up on the bed! Bella and Izzy could be sisters (only different colors!). I've been meaning to take some pictures, but she's pretty scruffy right now.

Love the agility stuff too. I've been considering that for Bella, as well as possibly doing some therapy dog training. They're such great dogs!!!


----------

